# What lens for car shows



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys, first post in this section but I've been a lurker for a little while.

I have a canon 400D with the kit 18-55mm lens as well as a canon 55-200mm lens.

I find that the 55-200mm is too big for car shows and I end up having to stand too far back so just use the kit lens at the moment. What lenses do you guys use for the shows? I don't want to be spending L series cash but I want something a little bit better than the kit lens.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

get a 50/1.8. They're around a ton IIRC. Check how far away you'll need to be and then decide if you want to splash teh cash on a 35 or so.

Bret


----------



## Ian W (Apr 23, 2007)

As above really. With the crop sensor though I tend to find the 35mm being perfect on my Nikon D40x.

With car shows being particularly busy places, it's a pain having to stand so far away as you have to wait an eternity to get a 'clear shot' 

If I'm honest, I'd say the lower the better provided your lenses doesn't distort the overall picture.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

hoikey said:


> Hey guys, first post in this section but I've been a lurker for a little while.
> 
> I have a canon 450D with the kit 18-55mm lens as well as a canon 55-200mm lens.
> 
> I find that the 55-200mm is too big for car shows and I end up having to stand too far back so just use the kit lens at the moment. What lenses do you guys use for the shows? I don't want to be spending L series cash but I want something a little bit better than the kit lens.


Why not use the 18-55mm rather than the 55-200mm which is way too long for close-in photos of cars. Bear in mind that the APS-C format adds 1.6x magnification to the lens specs which are quoted as though they were used on a 35mm camera thus your 55-200mm is in reality a 88-320mm and the 18-55mm is in effect an 29-88mm. At the wide end, the 18-55mm lens ought to be OK for the shows as long as you use flash when indoors, or a higher than normal ISO speed setting.



bretti_kivi said:


> get a 50/1.8. They're around a ton IIRC. Check how far away you'll need to be and then decide if you want to splash teh cash on a 35 or so.
> 
> Bret


Bearing in mind the effective focal length magnification of APS-C format, the 50mm/f1.8 lens in in effect an 80mm lens which is a short telephoto. Whilst the f1.8 aperture is ideal for low-light conditions, something wider would be more effective such as the OP's 18-55mm kit lens used at the wider end with perhaps a fast ISO setting, maybe 400 for example.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

DW58 said:


> *Why not use the 18-55mm* rather than the 55-200mm which is way too long for close-in photos of cars. Bear in mind that the APS-C format adds 1.6x magnification to the lens specs which are quoted as though they were used on a 35mm camera thus your 55-200mm is in reality a 88-320mm and the 18-55mm is in effect an 29-88mm. At the wide end, the 18-55mm lens ought to be OK for the shows as long as you use flash when indoors, or a higher than normal ISO speed setting.
> 
> Bearing in mind the effective focal length magnification of APS-C format, the 50mm/f1.8 lens in in effect an 80mm lens which is a short telephoto. Whilst the f1.8 aperture is ideal for low-light conditions, something wider would be more effective such as the OP's 18-55mm kit lens used at the wider end with perhaps a fast ISO setting, maybe 400 for example.


I do use the 18-55mm . just wondering what other options are out there


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

its also a 400D and not a 450D, oops  lol


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Ok I would recommend you use the kit lens you have as the 50mm as said above will probably be a bit too narrow - if that's the correct terminology.

But I would defo recomend getting the Canon 50mm F1.8 - for the money it's a superb lens and you need it in your life!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

EddieB said:


> Ok I would recommend you use the kit lens you have as the 50mm as said above will probably be a bit too narrow - if that's the correct terminology.
> 
> But I would defo recomend getting the Canon 50mm F1.8 - for the money it's a superb lens and you need it in your life!


what do you mean by a bit too narrow?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

that to get the whole car in, you need to be too far away with a 50mm.

@dw58 - can we leave the "crop factor" stuff out of this, please, it's not really useful.

Yes, I agree that a 35 would be better but there isn't such a thing in cheap for Canon IIRC (it's one of the big things that Nikon and Pentax have going for them). The 30mm Siggy is well-regarded in some circles, but it's also around four times the price of the above-mentioned canon....

Bret


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

set your 18-55 to 35mm and 50mm respectively, and see which one out of those two offers the best view/closeness to the car for your style, then buy whichever prime lens suits you :thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Mick said:


> set your 18-55 to 35mm and 50mm respectively, and see which one out of those two offers the best view/closeness to the car for your style, then buy whichever prime lens suits you :thumb:


it seems so obvious now someone has pointed that out. Cheers dude lol


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

hoikey said:


> what do you mean by a bit too narrow?


You'll have to stand quite far back from a car to get a full shot of the car - it's got too much "reach" if that makes sense.

I took this with my 50mm when I was just getting into photography... not a great photo but show's you what you can get with regards to depth of field etc:


Old Man's A5 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

EddieB said:


> You'll have to stand quite far back from a car to get a full shot of the car - it's got too much "reach" if that makes sense.
> 
> I took this with my 50mm when I was just getting into photography... not a great photo but show's you what you can get with regards to depth of field etc:
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

bretti_kivi said:


> @dw58 - can we leave the "crop factor" stuff out of this, please, it's not really useful.


It wasn't you I was trying to help - in fact it's totally relevant to the OP's questions, especially as he didn't appear to fully understand the subject of focal length, therefore it is useful whether you think so or not.

Oh and BTW - I didn't mention "Crop Factor", those are your words


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

"effective focal-length magnification" is "crop factor" polished up for a day out. Relevant? As far as I'm concerned, no, it's not relevant, because it doesn't matter at all for the end result. 

If the object doesn't fit on the frame in the space the user wants to use for the shot, the lens is too long. Doesn't matter how long or short it is.
Canon don't make a cheap 35. Their (customer's) loss. 

If the lens doesn't do what you want, either you're asking it to do something it wasn't built for and therefore you're using the wrong lens, or you're framing the pic in the wrong way, i.e. it's time to move. 

Bret


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

My apologies, you're clearly the expert around here albeit self-appointed. Frankly I don't care whether or not you think it's relevant as the question wasn't asked by you, and you don't own the forum.

As it so happens, I've been involved in SLR photography for a very long time, actually since before many of our members were even born, and using DSLRs for a lot longer than most of you. I'm only trying to offer the benefit of my not insubstantial experience, which may just be of help to the OP despite your proprietorial behaviour over this section of DW.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

calm down peeps - I'm sure everyone on here will welcome both of your expertise.

Back on topic!


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

if you can get a ultra wide angle they are the best bet for car shows as it eliminates most of the crowd but also gives you a better view if you want to take a wide shot of the show

example

http://www.strathycruise.com/events/dc-11-point-5-2011.htm

all shot hand held with a 12-24 on a 1.6 crop










drift shot at 12mm


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Bloody hell... is strathycruise still going???

These were shot with my 35mm on Sony A200:



























Plenty of room to take "car-show" style shots. If you're creative you can get some decent shots even in the tightest spaces.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll chuck my 2p in.

I have a 35mm f1.8.

The reason i have this lens is that it offers the largest aperture (f1.8) for the money allowing me a narrower Depth of Field. DOF control is usually what sets an image apart (there are other aspects fo course). But, seeing as there is an 18-55 and a 55-200 mentioned, i don't think focal length is the issue.

So, as far as Hoikey is concerned. If you set your kit lens to 35mm. Then walk forward a few paces you are at 50mm zoom. I would by the 35mm for the aperture and glass quality and then zoom with my feet.

If you look at Dubnut's car pictures on here, i believe he is using an 85mm f1.4. Which is a hell of a lens but probably more than you want to spend.

The 35mm or the 50mm f1.8 will give you the aperture and DOF control that i think you are looking for.

We did a thread a while ago that might help you decide if you have a few minutes.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=221518


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

hoikey, simply sell your kit lenses and put the money towards a Nikkor 18/200mm VR. You have the whole range covered without the hassle of messing around with changing lenses on the move. Ever since nikon released this lens its blown people away. I can't rave about this lens enough. I use it regularly across many types of photography. It also gives you the VR technology, great bokeh and it will be fast enough for what you need.

See my site links in my signature.

Hope it helps.

Peace,
Dan.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... but he's a canon user....

Bret


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Except he has a Canon :lol:

I may have confused it a bit with all my Nikon chatter sorry. Focal length issue is the same though.


----------



## Dan_Knightsval (Nov 10, 2010)

grrrr, dunno why the hell I thought he was a Nikon user. I just saw the letter 'D' and probably assumed. Like you say the focal length is still the same so maybe find the Canon equivalent, or maybe dash the Canon in the bin and just buy a nikon  Couldn't resist.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Dan_Knightsval said:


> grrrr, dunno why the hell I thought he was a Nikon user. I just saw the letter 'D' and probably assumed. Like you say the focal length is still the same so maybe find the Canon equivalent, or maybe dash the Canon in the bin and just buy a nikon  Couldn't resist.


That would be a silly thing to do now wouldn't it lol. Canon FTW.

Cheers for the advice everyone. Been out today to PC world and decided to look at a couple of lenses while I was there but the selection was a bit toss. Might go to Jessops or something next time I'm off work


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

FAO: Hoikey - Use Jessops etc. as a shop window, but shop around for prices, there are much better prices to be had online, I often find Amazon takes some beating.

Have a look at Camera Price Buster for an idea of the best deals, but they are often not bang up-to-date. I almost always check Amazon as well.

Here's a dealer I've had great results with recently - a chap called Ian Kerr who trades on ebay as Flash Camera, I bought my EOS60D and grip from him in early September and got a fantastic price, I also bought a Canon flashgun from him a while back. He is very well thought of in the world of aviation photography and is recommended on several sites and I'll certainly be buying from him again. If he doesn't have what you want listed, contact him as he normally has much larger stock than he lists.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread, Im new to cameras as always used my phone.

Anyway ive just bought a sony nex-5 with 18-55mm & 16mm pancake lens. Not had much use of it yet but i take it the pancake lens will give better results taking pics of cars?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't know much about the NEX-5 system, but as it is APS-C format (yes Kivi-whatsit, I've broken your rules again) it should be a good lens for cars as this equates to 25.6mm in old money (i.e. 35mm days).

Good luck with it.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

DW58 said:


> I don't know much about the NEX-5 system, but as it is APS-C format (yes Kivi-whatsit, I've broken your rules again) it should be a good lens for cars as this equates to 25.6mm in old money (i.e. 35mm days).
> 
> Good luck with it.


:lol: Thanks DW58:thumb:


----------

